# Crappy pax = Crappy ratings



## Mrfredo (Dec 26, 2018)

lesson learned, gonna be leaving low rated pax for the ants... all they wanna do is destroy your rating, give incorrect addresses, stink / dirty up car, cheat the app... not worth the trouble!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WOW you just realized this.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

So it WAS you who left my baby mama and her two full shopping carts at the Los Ranchos Walmart. She was totally gonna tip you, in the app of course, and give you 5 stars - unless you didn't load her groceries.










Henceforth, we will be taking our business to MrFrodo instead. He is actually a _professional_ rideshare driver. He takes everything!


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

How dare you cancel on a low rated pax. In my market you cant even see their rating. Uber sucks.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I take low rated pax on DF, or when I don't have a lot of time to drive, which is usually. Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mrfredo said:


> lesson learned, gonna be leaving low rated pax for the ants... all they wanna do is destroy your rating, give incorrect addresses, stink / dirty up car, cheat the app... not worth the trouble!


Is there a story?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

New driver here. What's your rating limit for a pax?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> New driver here. What's your rating limit for a pax?


Nobody below 4.7 and absolutely no Pool/Express/Shared passengers. NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mrfredo said:


> lesson learned, gonna be leaving low rated pax for the ants... all they wanna do is destroy your rating, give incorrect addresses, stink / dirty up car, cheat the app... not worth the trouble!


Oh c'mon where's your sense of adventure? Grab a pool and end up in a ghetto.... I'll take 2 !!!!


----------

